# Bowl and fish tank stand



## CodyS (Dec 7, 2011)

A fish tank stand that I knocked together from some old hardwood beams and a bowl I turned from one of the off cuts. 

AND BOY OH BOY WAS THIS STUFF HARD. I cut the joinery mostly by hand for some reason... I think I lost about 50l of sweat considering it was rather hot as well... and used a hand held planer to get everything flatter. Not finished but I wanted to get the tank filled so...


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice work Cody. Looks fantastic buddy


----------



## JMC (Dec 7, 2011)

Very nice work Cody.


----------



## CodyS (Dec 11, 2011)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Nice work. Got any fish in there yet? looks like a marine setup or are you going with freshwater?



No fish yet. But yes it will be a marine set-up. I needed to sort out some plumbing parts and I need to get some more glass to make a bigger sump (it overflows when pump is turned off and I can't empty it more).


----------

